# DIY Subwoofer cable



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Needing some guidance on making some cables. Looking for parts and possibly some videos on how to make said cables. Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Parts Express: Speakers, Amplifiers, Audio Parts and Solutions







www.parts-express.com




These guys might have what you’re looking for. They have a little of everything. 
Also, if you have a local AV shop, they can probably make some for cheap. I had a 50’ section of rg6 terminated with rca ends for 15 bucks. 
Any particular reason for diy?


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

I like doing diy. And also i have no AV stores where I live in Kansas. For some reason they want to seek you snake oil cables.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

How to Solder: An Illustrated DIY Guide to Making Your...


How to Solder: An Illustrated DIY Guide to Making Your Own Audio Cables Part 1: Choosing a Good-Quality Cable Part 2: Choosing a Quality RCA Connector Part 3: Assembling the Necessary Tools and Supplies Part 4: Soldering RCA Plugs Part 5: Soldering XLR and 1/4” connectors Most...




www.hometheatershack.com





Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Can I use automotive wire to build the cable?? Like 12 gauge trailer wire?


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Also if I wanted to look up a YouTube video on this......is this a subwoofer cable or a rca cable?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You could use the 12 ga. trailer wire for speaker cable. Subwoofer cables require shielded cable. Subwoofer cables typically have RCA connectors on both ends.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

What about using coaxial cable? Can that work?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you mean RG-59, RG-6 or similar, yes they work fine as audio cables.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## hammers (Jul 17, 2020)

willis7469 said:


> These guys might have what you’re looking for. They have a hotmail little of everything. Also, if you have a local AV shop, they can probably make some for cheap. I had a 50’ section of rg6 terminated with rca ends for 15 bucks. Any particular reason for diy?


Thanks for the suggestion willis. I'm browsing through their sites. Hopefully, I can get what I'm looking for. Thanks again.


----------

